

MS should dump Windows in favor of a Unix-based windowing shell - snydeq
http://weblog.infoworld.com/venezia/archives/018104.html

======
stcredzero
Why Unix? It's not like it's the ultimate OS. If M$ is smart, they'll forge
ahead with Singularity. Unix's security model is great for mainframes with a
knowledgeable super user custodian. It's outdated for today's Internet.

~~~
cperciva
_Unix's security model is great for mainframes with a knowledgeable super user
custodian. It's outdated for today's Internet._

You're right that the traditional user-group-other read-write-execute security
model is outdated, but modern freenixes have support for ACLs -- so in this
respect Microsoft could replicate the existing Windows model on top of Unix.

I don't think that Microsoft should give up on Singularity -- it sounds like a
very exciting research project -- but it might be a good idea to have a back-
up plan in case Singularity doesn't work out.

